# FPGA - Yosys - arachne-pnr - Icestorm



## tingo (Jul 14, 2018)

This is just a FYI and a thank you. I just used Yosys (devel/yosys), arachne-pnr (devel/arachne-pnr) and icestorm (devel/icestorm) to put a simple Verilog program onto my Nandland Go board. The tools work great. Thank you!


----------

